# sheep dash



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

How fast can you catch the sheep........?

> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/

sugarplum


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

First attempt, I am an ambling armadillo! :? 
No doubt I will be trying this again and again, makes a change from headless penguins! :lol: 

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I got the shepherd 8)


----------

